# Dirty girls ?



## Popsicle

Wtf is up with this ? I landed two dirty girls on a change in Tempe . We smoked all night and the only way they wanted to get it on was a 4 way so ms and my buddy swapped em off . I've traveled with the dead family and ran into allot of free love . 

Question is how often has this happened to y'all ? I fricken love spontaneity


----------



## Deleted member 125

what exactly are you saying here? please remember stp is not a dating website or a place to get laid..


----------



## Popsicle

And I know this ? I'm posting this because I am wondering if this has happened to other travelers ? I assumed it was okay after I read the post what object have you had sex with ? Thread ...so this post is available for discussion as well moderator ? 
If not sorry and please delete if so and sorry for my tact if so if out line 

Beer buzz posting !


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Beer buzz, that makes more sense than anything.


----------



## Tall Sam Jones

Dirty kids are out there. Some of them like to get down. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Lara K

Dirty people can pass off herpes and much more. Idea inspired by travel is mainly, nature study. Any thing in between is very much senseless. In addition to this, if you really aren't in mood and reach the big O, chances of heart attack are very likely. So it better be romance/emotional bond, than one off thing. Yes?


----------



## Deleted member 125

Lara K said:


> Dirty people can pass off herpes and much more. Idea inspired by travel is mainly, nature study. Any thing in between is very much senseless. In addition to this, if you really aren't in mood and reach the big O, chances of heart attack are very likely. So it better be romance/emotional bond, than one off thing. Yes?



this is the dumbest thing ive read on this site on quite a while. thank you for making my day.


----------



## Popsicle

cantcureherpes said:


> this is the dumbest thing ive read on this site on quite a while. thank you for making my day.



Yea I agree and I take offense to this comment above the guy made. Thanks for making my day as well as I thought my post was a little off


----------



## Lara K

Tell me, how... can i be in agreement with what he just said? I have never seen a thing like that... happen any where !


----------



## Deleted member 125

Lara K said:


> Tell me, how... can i be in agreement with what he just said? I have never seen a thing like that... happen any where !



"dirty kids" arnt any more likely to give you herpes or any other std/sti then yer average person. i take sexual safety pretty seriously.(yes my username is satire but at this point it doesnt matter) and saying that if someone isnt in the mood to have orgasm they could have a heart attack is just fucking bullshit.


----------



## Lara K

he mentions foursome, think about it. 
You have multiple orgasms, with different people... out of the blue, in one go... right after reaching point a to point b? (no break, no mid meals, no rest) Wouldn't that put unnecessary stress over pumping mechanism of the heart? Very risky.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Lara K said:


> he mentions foursome, think about it.
> You have multiple orgasms, with different people... out of the blue, in one go... right after reaching point a to point b? (no break, no mid meals, no rest) Wouldn't that put unnecessary stress over pumping mechanism of the heart? Very risky.



no. this is not a correct fact about sex at all. people have multiple orgasms very often and it does not put them at risk for a heart attack. at all.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

cantcureherpes said:


> no. this is not a correct fact about sex at all. people have multiple orgasms very often and it does not put them at risk for a heart attack. at all.


Aye maybe if your old:ldman:: or have some kinda heart disease::doctor::


----------



## briancray

Lara K said:


> Dirty people can pass off herpes and much more. Idea inspired by travel is mainly, nature study. Any thing in between is very much senseless. In addition to this, if you really aren't in mood and reach the big O, chances of heart attack are very likely. So it better be romance/emotional bond, than one off thing. Yes?



Lol not all people who are dirty, hitchhike and ride freight have disease. Just like not every chick you pick up with a one-liner at a bar who says, "I normally don't do this" is telling the truth, and doesn't have an STD. Anyone can have disease and this is pretty offensive to anyone who chooses a life of adventure over societal norms. 

It's people like you who make me enjoy this site, less and less everyday, while older members with knowledgeable information get banned. For all other purposes, fuck off, and I mean that as inoffensive as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 125

thank you for the "meh" rating @Gaucho Deluxe its good to know how you feel about about sex. right on for you.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

cantcureherpes said:


> thank you for the "meh" rating @Gaucho Deluxe its good to know how you feel about about sex. right on for you.


Im pretty sure I bumped it. But your right I don't really care about it


----------



## Lara K

Briancray- Now you just made mountain out of a mole. 

It may or may not surprise you, almost sixty two percent people where I 'stay away' away from mainstream society. The number could well be in millions which is roughly 100 times more than States and Europe put together. Some move in packs, some with religious segregation's as monk men, seldom view anyone travel alone around thanks to high population, never feel left out. Bystanders- non for profits and fmcg stores hand out food stuff at subsidized rates so folks do avail that facility. 

Despite zero contribution towards economy, mainstream society dubs hobo's as 'escapist' but some belief system keeps them going. May not have possession, a typical family life or concrete bank balance, however- never never have i seen them engage like 'animals objectifying each other'. The folks are too soft! Soft spoken, decent, curious, at times erratic if food isn't available at hands reach but .. are good, mean no harm!

This thread is pretty damned. If few engage in all that, a groupie in middle of nowhere- its rowdy, a visual poison, they (dirty kids)
could have got arrested and maybe, stoned to death in some Arab country. It's clear case of public indecency that cannot be glorified.

I naturally, overlook your uncivil tone.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

cantcureherpes said:


> no. this is not a correct fact about sex at all. people have multiple orgasms very often and it does not put them at risk for a heart attack. at all.


@Lara K is in India where health care isn't as good as here in the US antibiotics aren't as readily available. So if someone has some kind of infection (could be basic teeth stomach etc) which most people have contributes to stroke or heart attack


----------



## Deleted member 125

Lara K said:


> Briancray- Now you just made mountain out of a mole.
> 
> It may or may not surprise you, almost sixty two percent people where I 'stay away' away from mainstream society. The number could well be in millions which is roughly 100 times more than States and Europe put together. Some move in packs, some with religious segregation's as monk men, seldom view anyone travel alone around thanks to high population, never feel left out. Bystanders- non for profits and fmcg stores hand out food stuff at subsidized rates so folks do avail that facility.
> 
> Despite zero contribution towards economy, mainstream society dubs hobo's as 'escapist' but some belief system keeps them going. May not have possession, a typical family life or concrete bank balance, however- never never have i seen them engage like 'animals objectifying each other'. The folks are too soft! Soft spoken, decent, curious, at times erratic if food isn't available at hands reach but .. are good, mean no harm!
> 
> This thread is pretty damned. If few engage in all that, a groupie in middle of nowhere- its rowdy, a visual poison, they (dirty kids)
> could have got arrested and maybe, stoned to death in some Arab country. It's clear case of public indecency that cannot be glorified.
> 
> I naturally, overlook your uncivil tone.



why exactly are you on this site if you seem to have such a negative view of "dirty kids"? it seems like you have no reason for being here. and im asking in the nicest way of course, i just dont see what yer goal here is.


----------



## Matt Derrick

briancray said:


> while older members with knowledgeable information get banned



It doesn't matter how 'knowledgeable' you are, if you break the rules multiple times you will be banned. Our rules here are not difficult to follow.


----------



## Lara K

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> @Lara K is in India where health care isn't as good as here in the US antibiotics aren't as readily available. So if someone has some kind of infection (could be basic teeth stomach etc) which most people have contributes to stroke or heart attack



Culture shock apart, you picked bone of contention here. Actually antibiotics is available for them....but they don't trust its side effects, which can be drowsiness, epilepsy or something as mild as stomach upset. The reliance towards alternative medication, such as homopathy, ayurveda, naturopathy is greater.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Lara K said:


> Culture shock apart, you picked bone of contention here. Actually antibiotics is available for them....but they don't trust its side effects, which can be drowsiness, epilepsy or something as mild as stomach upset. The reliance towards alternative medication, such as homopathy, ayurveda, naturopathy is greater.


Right, maybe my take wasn't so great on it. Turmeric, garlic, and honey does wonders on the real tho.


----------



## Lara K

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> Right, maybe my take wasn't so great on it. Turmeric, garlic, and honey does wonders on the real tho.



Turmeric, raw garlic, wild honey, cinnamon, eucalyptus plant, ginseng, ginger, basil, herbal tea, company, the will.


----------



## ready2go

Well..

I too like sex with multiple partners...
Although it hasn't happened on the road


----------



## Roxannefartz

different strokes for different folks i always say


----------



## Odin

You know why the Tokugawa shogunate prized the samurai sword..?

dedication and precision... 

You throw kindling to stoke the fire but a large log burns longest.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Odin said:


> You know why the Tokugawa shogunate prized the samurai sword..?
> 
> dedication and precision...
> 
> You throw kindling to stoke the fire but a large log burns longest.



I'd bet my life on Swedish or Japanese steel any day of the week and twice on Sunday!

Personally I like to take clean girls and make them dirty


----------



## Odin

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I'd bet my life on Swedish or Japanese steel any day of the week and twice on Sunday!





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulfberht_swords

OF THE OLD GODS


----------



## AlwaysLost

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I'd bet my life on Swedish or Japanese steel any day of the week and twice on Sunday!





Odin said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulfberht_swords
> 
> OF THE OLD GODS
> 
> View attachment 38807



Ulfberght nice!


----------



## Matt Derrick

getting waaay off topic folks....


----------



## AlwaysLost

Matt Derrick said:


> getting waaay off topic folks....



Sorry man


----------

